# Final Report 4/5



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Got out this morning for a few hours for probably the final time this steelhead season. I wanted to try the upper stretch of a creek that's "non-spawning" water. It's more of a winter hole. The fish were still there, and I had the hole all to myself as fly guys walked right past me. Ended up going 6 for 7 on jig and maggots and a plastic minnow. Color didn't seem to matter. 3 of the fish didn't even take my float under, it just started to move sideways so I set the hook. This happened 2 other times before I wisened up and realized it wasn't just a small sucker or rockbass messing with it. I was suprised that ice was forming on my guides until about 8:30. It was a great morning to get out for my final trip of the season. Hopefully the crappie and bass treat me better than the steelhead did this year.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Good job as always, The rock skunked me yesterday!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

glad ya got into some fish before you quit. haha! nice to single out the fly guys. peopel act like we just fish redds all day. lmfao. just cause they walked past you doesn't mean they didn't wanna fish that spot. you were just occupying it.. would of been rude if they walked up and started fishing right in the spot you were fishin. don't know where u get your info but I always fish deep spots but that also doesn't mean I don't fish shallower ones too. I am not gonna grab a yard stick and measure the depth of the water before I fish a spot. deep or shallow don't matter. if it looks like it could hold a fish it gets a couple casts from me.


----------



## Eddie1017 (Feb 27, 2009)

good post fishaholic69 i agree 100 % but i went to the rock yesterday. 4/5/09 with my dad and we did alright for only being there an hour. casted about 3 times with this cheese egg with a red dot in the middle and i had a taker. didn't land the fish but it went airborne twice before spitting the fly. then i hooked up maybe another 3 times. My dad hooked up twice but neither of us landed any fish it was kind of dark and were we fish there's no low water and the banks are far apart so its kind of hard if you don't have a net. i just like the fight anyway but its nice to get some pics.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, Fish, you tell him! Last time out for you? I say good riddance!  (call me about Mogodore, Joel)


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> glad ya got into some fish before you quit. haha! nice to single out the fly guys. peopel act like we just fish redds all day. lmfao. just cause they walked past you doesn't mean they didn't wanna fish that spot. you were just occupying it.. would of been rude if they walked up and started fishing right in the spot you were fishin. don't know where u get your info but I always fish deep spots but that also doesn't mean I don't fish shallower ones too. I am not gonna grab a yard stick and measure the depth of the water before I fish a spot. deep or shallow don't matter. if it looks like it could hold a fish it gets a couple casts from me.


Dude, why are you always jumping down peoples throats when you don't like they way they say something??? He made a report about catching fish and you have to go off on him. He just said they walked past, just so happens they were carrying fly rods. Never said they were looking for redds only. Why are you always getting so defensive??? Nothing was directed at you so why get like that? I do notice that when people get defensive its usually because they did something wrong or have a guilty conscience.

Here is the definition of conscience incase anyone is not aware of it...."a knowledge or sense of right and wrong, with an urge to do right; moral judgment that opposes the violation of a previously recognized ethical principle and that leads to feelings of guilt if one violates such a principle"


BTW If you "always fish deep spots" then when when do you fish shallow?("but that also doesn't mean I don't fish shallower ones too.")


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Leave to archman to stir the pot!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Bigdaddy, thanks for clarifying what Fishaholic was saying. I rarely understand what his posts mean. I have a hard time reading a post that is written in a 2nd grade level.

Someone sure has a complex. Did I even mention redds? All I said was that it was nice to have the hole to myself. Everyone else there had a fly rod in their hands. And if you fish the water I was fishing with a fly rod you are wasting your time. Besides, it's 30 yards long so I doubt they left me alone just to "not be rude".


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

go browns!!!!!


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Archman,

How dare you imply that all fly-fisherman chase redds by simply stating that they just walked past you. Thanks FA69 for pointing this out to everybody...



Oh how I love the Steelhead forum- Its the second Lounge!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

IMO, arch just wanted to let people know that there are fish to be caught! Why do we continue to batter each other over a steelhead? I am guilty of it also, but am done...


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Arch, that is why i quit posting on this forum.....just not worth it!


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Sniff, Sniff, Sniff,........what's that smell??????? HHHmmmmmm......smells like a bunch of woman in the room !!!! LMFAO.. This is better than the dramas on t.v., the thread should be called "As The SteelHead Swims" I think we all look to deep into what someone is saying, or in this case has typed. Hey I would like to personally thank two guys on this thread for helping me out with some local info for my trip to PA, you know who you are. Thanks. I think when everyone is done with steel, this thread is going to be so boaring. So what will we argure about next???????? The walleye run??? :Banane26: LMAO I'm out of here, heading to the PA streams to catch some Redd, uumm I mean dropbacks!!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> glad ya got into some fish before you quit. haha! nice to single out the fly guys. peopel act like we just fish redds all day. lmfao. just cause they walked past you doesn't mean they didn't wanna fish that spot. you were just occupying it.. would of been rude if they walked up and started fishing right in the spot you were fishin. don't know where u get your info but I always fish deep spots but that also doesn't mean I don't fish shallower ones too. I am not gonna grab a yard stick and measure the depth of the water before I fish a spot. deep or shallow don't matter. if it looks like it could hold a fish it gets a couple casts from me.


So where in Archman's post does it say anything bad about fly guys? I'm just not seeing it? Please copy and paste the post and highlight his bashing of fly fisherman. He says "the fly guys walked right past him", you read IDIOT FLY GUYS ARE CLUELESS. You and little Eddie need to get you own little fly guy site, since he agree's with you 100% of the time. You two would make good company for each other. Seems to me he was just posting an informative post stating to the float guys that fish can still be caught, or as you read FLY GUYS ARE JUST A BUNCH OF REDD FISHING SNAGGERS, lol!!! Keep stirring the pot, that's all you've been good for lately!


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Glad to hear you got into some fish Arch hoping to get out a few more times this season before getting the smallie stuff together.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

:dsteelhead drama:d


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Streamhawk said:


> Sniff, Sniff, Sniff,........what's that smell??????? HHHmmmmmm......smells like a bunch of woman in the room !!!! LMFAO.. This is better than the dramas on t.v., the thread should be called "As The SteelHead Swims" I think we all look to deep into what someone is saying, or in this case has typed. Hey I would like to personally thank two guys on this thread for helping me out with some local info for my trip to PA, you know who you are. Thanks. I think when everyone is done with steel, this thread is going to be so boaring. So what will we argure about next???????? The walleye run??? :Banane26: LMAO I'm out of here, heading to the PA streams to catch some Redd, uumm I mean dropbacks!!!!!


As the steelhead swims...thats funny! You are right it will be boring. You won't see me arguing about the walleye run. They can have that circus! Good luck on your PA trip!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

go browns!!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Going 6/7 is a good way to end the season, gratz Joel.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

joewallguy said:


> Sightfishoholic69
> 
> "Im addicted to sight fishing redds for poor defensless spawning steelhead
> 
> like crack heads are addicted to crack".


might I suggest you edit this, again? its in very, very poor taste. 

"I wanted to try the upper stretch of a creek that's "non-spawning" water. It's more of a winter hole. The fish were still there, and I had the hole all to myself as fly guys walked right past me."

this statement can be taken several ways, including the manner that FA69 assumed it was. and after the fights that have broken out here lately, it would be an easy assumption that it was meant to be taken that way.

whats a season of steelhead with a few fights? just standard procedure it seems. ack.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think Archman meant anything derogative toward any group of fisherman. I've been reading a lot on this site for the past year or so and I always enjoy his posts. Good post Archman, I'll try to post some more of my outings and share the info.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

just pointing out yet another fly guy diss. everytime I get on OGF lately and read a float guys posts theres always some smart lil remarks about fly guys. well I am a fly guy and I take offense to that. what makes you a better fisherman than me? who the heck are you people to judge someone on how they choose to fish? the only reason you guys put down all the fly guys is cause you are all just jealous of us. get a life already. you people are running everyone off this site. you are ruining the place with all your smart mouth childish comments. as long as you got some stupid remarks about me or a fellow fly guy then expect the same treatment in return. I am glad you are all done for the season. none of you are of any help to the people here anyways. all you do is cry about how some other person fishes. worry about yourself instead. if you actually wanna help people, start by treating people how you wanna be treated. maybe then people would show you some respect. until then you will get none from me.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Take 20 people who know absolutely nothing about fishing in general and have them read Archman's initial post then let them read your response to that post. Let them be the judge on who should be banned.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> Take 20 people who know absolutely nothing about fishing in general and have them read Archman's initial post then let them read your response to that post. Let them be the judge on who should be banned.


Be careful, that would include Fishaholic and Eddie! Sorry Fishaholic, you probably wouldn't get that.

This is actually pretty funny to see someone get so worked up when they are so far off base. Only someone extremely insecure would take what I said and flip out. It all probably started in gym class when he was picked after the girls.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

archman said:


> Be careful, that would include Fishaholic and Eddie! Sorry Fishaholic, you probably wouldn't get that.
> 
> This is actually pretty funny to see someone get so worked up when they are so far off base. Only someone extremely insecure would take what I said and flip out. It all probably started in gym class when he was picked after the girls.


Or with a guilty conscience as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice last time out Joel. Sorry the post had to end up like this. And you know this aint your last time out, i keep telling my self that and never take off my steel gear and put the crappie gear on my float rod LOLOL We should hook up this season for crappie. Keep in touch in spring, you still have my number.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh and arch, keep up with the post's, your a friend and a highly respected steelheader form this end. everyone might fish a differant way but you always put your hand out to help others catch fish and people like you make this site what it is. 
Keep up the tight lines.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> just pointing out yet another fly guy diss. everytime I get on OGF lately and read a float guys posts theres always some smart lil remarks about fly guys. well I am a fly guy and I take offense to that. what makes you a better fisherman than me? who the heck are you people to judge someone on how they choose to fish? the only reason you guys put down all the fly guys is cause you are all just jealous of us. get a life already. you people are running everyone off this site. you are ruining the place with all your smart mouth childish comments. as long as you got some stupid remarks about me or a fellow fly guy then expect the same treatment in return. I am glad you are all done for the season. none of you are of any help to the people here anyways. all you do is cry about how some other person fishes. worry about yourself instead. if you actually wanna help people, start by treating people how you wanna be treated. maybe then people would show you some respect. until then you will get none from me.


Here is the thing... I know plenty of fly fisherman and respect them and how they fish. No one here has a problem with fly guy's. I know some very good fly fisherman and guess what?.....they dont sight fish either. They are targeting drop backs right now that they cant see.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice job joel... Why is it your last trip this season????

As for the redds.... Just because he said he wasnt fishing for them doesnt mean he hates them.. Steelhead fisherman remind me of school children...


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> just pointing out yet another fly guy diss. everytime I get on OGF lately and read a float guys posts theres always some smart lil remarks about fly guys. well I am a fly guy and I take offense to that. what makes you a better fisherman than me? who the heck are you people to judge someone on how they choose to fish? the only reason you guys put down all the fly guys is cause you are all just jealous of us. get a life already. you people are running everyone off this site. you are ruining the place with all your smart mouth childish comments. as long as you got some stupid remarks about me or a fellow fly guy then expect the same treatment in return. I am glad you are all done for the season. none of you are of any help to the people here anyways. all you do is cry about how some other person fishes. worry about yourself instead. if you actually wanna help people, start by treating people how you wanna be treated. maybe then people would show you some respect. until then you will get none from me.


Yep. Everyone is getting run off the site. Its now down to 17,695 members. Dwindling away!


You figured it out. We are all jealous of you. I wanna be like fishaholic! Gimmie a break!

You need to get a life. You have the "everyone is out to get the fly guys" attitude. I actually catch a big percentage of my steelies on flies. What does that make me? We all like to catch steelies no matter how we go about it.(as long as there is no snagging) Some like to read the water and get enjoyment from finding hidden fish. Others like to see fish before they cast which gives them confidence. It doesn't matter how you do it these fish are not that difficult. Maybe when you get several seasons under your belt you will figure it out.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

FA69 I just caught this post and not really sure what all the background is and all that jazz but your way off base on this. I've fished with Arch quite a few times, I fly fish, he knows this and has yet to shove me in.
I don't think it's a technique fly/ spin/ float whatever. that your disagreement is based on. If you put a big Little Cleo on and started ripping it across redds with a spinning rod I'm pretty sure you would find quite a few people not happy with this method also. JMHO.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Grown men with "fearless fingers" type it out on the next Jerry Springer.


Arch sorry about your thread. Nice work with the fish!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

this isn't the only post where you have all tried to put people down. look back over the last 3 weeks and 90% of the posts have some kinda smart remark from one of the guys. its always something about being a snagger or redd fisher or whatever else the elite come up with. I am not afraid to speak up and I am just calling it how I see it and by looking at all the comments above the attitude of some of the members on this forum shows its true colors. some may not know where I am coming from on this but do a lil research and seach back and you will see what I am talking about. everyone can keep the smart remarks coming I don't care. they don't faze me not one bit. just shows people how you all really are. you don't care about helping people out at all. its just cry about this and cry about that. put this person down or judge that person how they fish. ya thats right parma bass I should be the one banned! what for? for sticking up for fly guys and all the new guys that wanna learn how to fish. god forbid some of them learn how to catch a few fish! they might take your spot on the river. I am here for people who wanna learn about fishing and wanna share fishing stories and such. all the rest of the bunch with there smart remarks or attitudes can go cry me a river. there are plenty of people around who will vouche for me. I am a nice guy and am always trying to help anyone I can about fishing or anythign else for that matter so I am not gonna sit around while people put others down just to make themselves feel better about themselves like they are some expert at being a fisherman and the other person isn't cause they fish shallow or deep or clear or whatever. I thought a fishing forum was to help people with problems about fishing and share your fish reports. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Josh, how you guys doing out west???? I might give you a buzz and do some of that black river fishing you guys were talking about at my steelhead seminar.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

One Legged Josh said:


> Grown men with "fearless fingers" type it out on the next Jerry Springer.
> 
> 
> Arch sorry about your thread. Nice work with the fish!


Thats great!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> this isn't the only post where you have all tried to put people down. look back over the last 3 weeks and 90% of the posts have some kinda smart remark from one of the guys. its always something about being a snagger or redd fisher or whatever else the elite come up with. I am not afraid to speak up and I am just calling it how I see it and by looking at all the comments above the attitude of some of the members on this forum shows its true colors. some may not know where I am coming from on this but do a lil research and seach back and you will see what I am talking about. everyone can keep the smart remarks coming I don't care. they don't faze me not one bit. just shows people how you all really are. you don't care about helping people out at all. its just cry about this and cry about that. put this person down or judge that person how they fish. ya thats right parma bass I should be the one banned! haha what for? for sticking up for all the new guys that wanna learn how to fish. god forbid they learn how to catch a few fish and take your spot on the river. I am here for people who wanna learn about fishing and wanna share fishing stories and such. all the rest of the bunch with there smart remarks or attitudes can go cry me a river. there are plenty of people around who will vouche for me. I am a nice guy and am always trying to help anyone I can about fishing or anythign else for that matter so I am not gonna sit around while people put others down just to make themselves feel better about themselvbes liek they are some expert fisherman and the toehr person isn't. I thought a fishing forum was to help peopel with problems and share fish reports. I guess I was wrong.


Where in the beginning of this thread did anyone try to put anyone down??? Nothing was mentioned about redds or snagging. You are right. The comments don't phase you, its the normal posts that get you fired up over nothing. It just shows how "you" really are. Going off on people for nothing. You started the crying on this one..."they are picking on us, the fly guys"

You just want us to cry a river so you and your "fly guys" can go redd fishing and snag some steelies in it!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

People are trying to help you learn to be a ethical steelheader.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well it's nice to see you all playing so nice again

to Fishaholic69.you managed once again to take a thread down the tube with your nonsense.i don't know how you managed to twist an innocent stement like you did,but you've shown how capable you are of that many times in the past.you definitely have no room to be caklling other people childish
just how many times do i need to tell you about your attitude?
if you can't add to a thread without stirring things up,then stay out.a few others in this forum should take that advise also.


----------

